# SpiderMonkey



## tempomat (1. Mai 2007)

N'abend. 

Ich hätte da einige Fragen zu dem Interpreter für JavaScript von Firefox, nämlich SpiderMonkey.

- Bietet dieser Interpreter auch genau die gleichen Befehle an, wie der Interpreter vom IE?

- Mit welchen Befehlen kann ich zum Beispiel bei beiden Joystic Events abfangen? Zum Beispiel möchte ich Text ausgeben, wenn man den Hebel nach vorn / hinten / links / rechts bewegt. Da soll dann stehen, dass das Hebel gerade nach vorn / hinten / links / rechts zeigt. Das muss doch möglich sein.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir einige dabei behilflich wären. 

- Habt ihr vielleicht Quellen dazu?

- Wo kann ich eigentlich die ganze JavaScript API einsehen, wie es den bei Java gibt?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mai 2007)

tempomat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Wo kann ich eigentlich die ganze JavaScript API einsehen, wie es den bei Java gibt?


Da dir (aufgrund dieser Aussage) offensichtlich bekannt ist das Java und Javascript nichts miteinander zu tun haben würde mich interessieren warum du deine Frage in ein Java Forum stellst?


----------



## heart_disease (2. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mal eine 2D-Game-Engine in JavaScript geschrieben und sie in meinem Blog veröffentlicht. Kannst dir ja mal den Code durchschaun bzw sie gleich verwenden ^^
http://www.ksl.mediendesign.eduhi.at/2004/2004matscheko/blog1/index.php?p=blog&artikel=4


----------

